# Ever feed Superworms to P's?



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

I have some superworms (that I feed to my Beardie) and was wondering if they are safe to throw in for my P's to eat?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

I have never fed them to my p's before but they are nutricious, i owuldnt see why not. Remember though they are only as nutricious with what u feed them. I would put them in a seprate holding tank and feed them nutricious foods. Then when they get plump throw thme in the tank.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I have feed my red's supper worms they love them. and they are very health for your p's.
I also buy live night crawlers from a bait shop they love them too.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Same here, live from the bait shop. Big ones. When they where small somtimes they would miss them and they would crawl under my gravel... That sucked but all and all well worth it.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Rick james said:


> I have feed my red's supper worms they love them. and they are very health for your p's.
> I also buy live night crawlers from a bait shop they love them too.


 I tried last night, but they float, and he won't eat the floating things so far anyway


----------



## fegidero (Mar 25, 2006)

i hear gummie worms work well too.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

shyne said:


> i hear gummie worms work well too.


Thanks for your insightful and informative waste of a post!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Juggalo said:


> I have feed my red's supper worms they love them. and they are very health for your p's.
> I also buy live night crawlers from a bait shop they love them too.


 I tried last night, but they float, and he won't eat the floating things so far anyway
[/quote]
I have never had problems with mine floating. But my p's will not eat of the surface. so I think if you got them to sink some how they would definitly enjoy them. Good luck


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

How much would those be from the bait shops ? and how do you guys prepare them ? just throw them in the tank live ?? ? ?AND one more, if they do go under the gravel how do you get them out ? i have sand, that might be worse and harder to get them out

Answers would be appreciated


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

jus watch them so they don't crawl under the substrate, worms like to do that then they'll die after a while shitten up ur tank water.....and why the hell would someone wanna feed their P's gummie worms


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I just wash mine off in cooled water. that seems to make them squirm more once they hit the warm water. I find they don't have enough time to get under the gravel. Good luck


----------

